# Why is the uber app using my camera every day?



## OMG GO! (Jul 11, 2017)

Iver never seen this before. Anyone know why they use the camera....every day?


----------



## evangil (May 23, 2017)

They will monitor and monitor your ride


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

It's just a permission that you allowed. If you don't want it on, go to apps then manage apps then uber app then permissions and don't allow it. When the uber app prompts you for a pic to recognise you as a driver, enable the permission, take the pic, and disable the permission if it worries you. The only permission the uber app requires full time is your location. If you turn that off when you don't drive it's risky that you could get deactivated due location manipulation. I don't know why that is, but I've seen it somewhere on here.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

I cover my camera up, easier than changing settings


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

The engineers like to watch you pick your nose, hehe!


----------



## eclipse3256 (Jan 18, 2016)

OMG GO! said:


> Iver never seen this before. Anyone know why they use the camera....every day?


That's some creepy stuff.


----------



## OMG GO! (Jul 11, 2017)

eclipse3256 said:


> That's some creepy stuff.


Especially when you realize data collection is a part of thier business model and that uber has a history of breaking the law and poor ethics.



Classified said:


> I cover my camera up, easier than changing settings


Actually, something i didn't know prior to this post, switching off access to your mic and camera for the uber app is very easy.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I don't mind who sees where I am or what porn I watch ... I don't think I'm that important


----------



## OMG GO! (Jul 11, 2017)

FrankLStanton said:


> The engineers like to watch you pick your nose, hehe!


Data is data lol



Uber Crack said:


> I don't mind who sees where I am or what porn I watch ... I don't think I'm that important


Privacy is a thing that younger generations seem to care less about. Im guessing growing up with tech from day 1 is the reason.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

OMG GO! said:


> Data is data lol
> 
> Privacy is a thing that younger generations seem to care less about. Im guessing growing up with tech from day 1 is the reason.


Good point. Also if you're not doing anything shady... Lol


----------



## OMG GO! (Jul 11, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> if you're not doing anything shady... Lol


Where have i heard that before.... oh yea, to justify the patriot act. So very short sighted and misguided.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

OMG GO! said:


> Where have i heard that before.... oh yea, to justify the patriot act. So very short sighted and misguided.


Lol I should have known you were a drama king just by your name alone. I'm only playing around. Not being serious at all. I know there are rights and whatnot for a reason yadda yadda


----------



## OMG GO! (Jul 11, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Lol I should have known you were a drama king just by your name alone. I'm only playing around. Not being serious at all. I know there are rights and whatnot for a reason yadda yadda


Your defintion of drama is a bit off, but ok. Am i to assume by your name that youre a crack addict? Lol


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

OMG GO! said:


> Iver never seen this before. Anyone know why they use the camera....every day?


Nothing to worry about. They're just taking screenshots of your UP posts.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> I don't mind who sees where I am or what porn I watch ... I don't think I'm that important


I agree, they can track me watch me, listen to me, doesn't bother me, nothing to hide,

But I do cover up laptop camera and phone camera, just so they can't get off on what they see,


----------



## OMG GO! (Jul 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Nothing to worry about. They're just taking screenshots of your UP posts.


Welp, im screwed. Lol.


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

Yeah I noticed at some point in the past month there was a big spike in Uber's data usage. They clearly turned on my camera at some point. I'm actually close to ruining my mobile discount for the month because of this. But, it would be kind of neat with UE to where I could hook up a dash cam and livestream that to the customer. That would be a cool feature but it would require some negotiation between Uber and mobile carries so it doesn't count against anyone's cap. 

But, no sound please. I like to yell at other motorists.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Wow. Definitely interesting. I don't have permission history on my Android 8.1 phone. I suspect it might be a Samsung thing? Anyway I went ahead and turned off camera permission for the app.

For the OP, do those times correlate to times when you were with a passenger?


----------



## Sippi (Aug 22, 2018)

A few times in the last little while the app has prompted me to "submit a pic of my face" in order to verify my identity before it would let me go online. I wonder if it's looking every so often to make sure it's truly me driving.


----------



## CharlieZ (Jul 24, 2017)

I was wondering what suddenly used my data allocation! It never hit 4GB in the month before.

Bad uber bad boy.


----------



## CharlieZ (Jul 24, 2017)

Hey where can I see the permissions history?


----------



## OMG GO! (Jul 11, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Wow. Definitely interesting. I don't have permission history on my Android 8.1 phone. I suspect it might be a Samsung thing? Anyway I went ahead and turned off camera permission for the app.
> 
> For the OP, do those times correlate to times when you were with a passenger?


Nope. Some of tbose days i didnt even trun the app on, let alone drive with or without a pax.



CharlieZ said:


> Hey where can I see the permissions history?


Settings > apps > permissions


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

OMG GO! said:


> Settings > apps > permissions


I think that might be a special enhancement by Samsung and not stock Android...


----------



## OMG GO! (Jul 11, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I think that might be a special enhancement by Samsung and not stock Android...


Ahhh, well you could uninstall and then reinstall and deny camera access request during the install. That was the first way i was told to do that before i found the easier way in my settings.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

OMG GO! said:


> Iver never seen this before. Anyone know why they use the camera....every day?


stop picking your nose....


----------



## OMG GO! (Jul 11, 2017)

SatMan said:


> stop picking your nose....


Thats what i use to block the camera.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Classified said:


> I cover my camera up, easier than changing settings


electrical tape works wonders...



CharlieZ said:


> I was wondering what suddenly used my data allocation! It never hit 4GB in the month before.
> 
> Bad uber bad boy.


Dam, my is 5.9 for uber! I hope they didn't catch me licking my eyebrows


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

OMG GO! said:


> Ahhh, well you could uninstall and then reinstall and deny camera access request during the install. That was the first way i was told to do that before i found the easier way in my settings.


Oh sorry I may have said it wrong. What I mean is the permission history thing might be a Samsung only enhancement. On stock Android you still should be able to change the camera permissions without having to reinstall. At least I can on my stock 8.1 android phone.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I think the camara use depends on your bra size lol. MOVING FORWARD


----------



## Azizan Khamis (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm having problem taking the selfie using the app. It said "Unable to take photo". When I press the "Retake Photo" button at the bottom of the screen, it didn't respond. I already reinstalled the app with the latest one, and did all the restart, but still not work. I'm using Android 8.0 on Sony Xperia phone. Does this ever happened to anyone?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Azizan Khamis said:


> I'm having problem taking the selfie using the app. It said "Unable to take photo". When I press the "Retake Photo" button at the bottom of the screen, it didn't respond. I already reinstalled the app with the latest one, and did all the restart, but still not work. I'm using Android 8.0 on Sony Xperia phone. Does this ever happened to anyone?
> View attachment 255443


Hmmm, I'm probably stating the obvious but just in case....

Does the app have permission to use the camera? Also verify that the camera is actually working with a different camera app.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

OMG GO! said:


> switching off access to your mic and camera for the uber app is very easy.


 I wonder if that's why I don't get pongs 



CharlieZ said:


> It never hit 4GB in the month before


Lol really? That like 4 episodes of Dexter


----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

Looks like your phone is just doing a daily permission check. The app has some functions within it that use the camera -- taking pictures of an accident for example or your own profile photo. For that reason, it requires you to let it use the camera.

It's easy to get paranoid about this stuff but seriously, I don't think Uber's really interested in watching you go about your day. They're just standard permissions all apps ask for if there's a possibility they may need to access particular functions. It probably wants access to your photo gallery too but it's not interested in looking at your last family barbecue. That's just so you can upload screen shots and pictures, etc.

Don't get worked up about it. Deny the permission if you want, and see if it functions without it.


----------



## Alfawuf (Aug 24, 2016)

Funny, my app history shows the camera was accessed by Uber Driver app. I then checked the permissions and found the only permission I granted was location. It seems Uber Driver app can override your permission settings and do what it wants.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Uber driver app only accesses the camera when they request that occasional selfie to prove it's u


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

OMG GO! said:


> Iver never seen this before. Anyone know why they use the camera....every day?


Thank you for the reminder.....I just put black electrical tape over the camera lens which as many know is what Zuckerberg does on his laptop thus he should know that the camera can and will be operated without the end user knowing it. To what end does Uber need to access your camera that many times and many times over on certain days? Since Uber has zero credibility in terms of ethics, morals, and staying within the boundaries of the law I can only imagine where the data they capture is sold and what it is used for.


----------



## Alfawuf (Aug 24, 2016)

Not true, the driver app has accessed my camera on several occasions even though the app permissions has the camera off, although today Uber requested a selfie and I had to grant permission. They are up to no good.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> I don't mind who sees where I am or what porn I watch ... I don't think I'm that important :biggrin:


I disagree, I think you're very important.

I trust you implicitly, so I don't care where you are, but I do like to know what porn you watch ?☯?

.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

OMG GO! said:


> Iver never seen this before. Anyone know why they use the camera....every day?


Rohit has the hots for you ?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> The only permission the uber app requires full time is your location. If you turn that off when you don't drive it's risky that you could get deactivated due location manipulation. I don't know why that is, but I've seen it somewhere on here.


Between Eats and R/S I've always turned off my location after I log off the app. No issue. It's none of big brothers business where I go when I'm not logged on. I just can't login the app without my location back on. I also don't give them access to my camera, unless I have to do a selfie check.


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Between Eats and R/S I've always turned off my location after I log off the app. No issue. It's none of big brothers business where I go when I'm not logged on. I just can't login the app without my location back on. I also don't give them access to my camera, unless I have to do a selfie check.


I'm with you there. Camera is disabled until I have to enable it for the selfie. I don't go the route of turning off location services (because there are other programs running that need location, like weather updates), but I do make a point of force closing all Uber and Lyft apps (driver and rider) to make sure they're not collecting data in the background.

I use a program called AppShut to help automate the process.

[NG]Owner


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

1984


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

For my phone the OnePlus 7, the camera comes out from an inside hidden place behind the screen so if anyone wanna take a photo and spy on me, I will know right away as it will physically start coming out.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

T


OMG GO! said:


> Iver never seen this before. Anyone know why they use the camera....every day?


To Spy on You with !



Sippi said:


> A few times in the last little while the app has prompted me to "submit a pic of my face" in order to verify my identity before it would let me go online. I wonder if it's looking every so often to make sure it's truly me driving.


They are selling your face map to government & department stores.

The store " chip readers" will KNOW which credit cards you walk in with and your balances.

You are being Targeted.

Uber is SELLING YOU OUT !


----------



## Charbenji (Sep 9, 2019)

Some old Filipino man somewhere is fapping away while watching you drive...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> Good point. Also if you're not doing anything shady... Lol :smiles:


But Uber IS DOING " SHADY" THINGS.


----------

